# A Few Of My Seiko Divers



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's a few of my Seiko's I will be posting more pics over the next few days of my collection

.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Big Rick said:


> Here's a few of my Seiko's I will be posting more pics over the next few days of my collection
> 
> .


 hi very nice all the best woody77.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Batch! I'd loved to see a white dialed SKX, but where do you get those green and purple coloured minute track rings from?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice indeed, how long did it take to collect that lot?


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, love the purple dial.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice collection n joy .............H


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice collection! Here's a few of mine:


----------



## annigirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice collection!The yellow one is so beautiful!How long did you collect them all?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Cannop said:


> Nice collection! Here's a few of mine:


bloody lovely !!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of Seiko divers ( my others aren't Japanese) everyone's favourite 'Marmite' watch, the OM,










..and my personal favourite, the Seiko SKX 251 yellow beast...




























Used to have a modded 009, but sold it to fund my SMP...


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice collections.


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Very nice. I also collect Seiko divers..... and G-Shocks!


----------



## OliDc2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Im aspiring to a collection like that! Need to get me one of those storage boxes! where did you get yours from?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OliDc2 said:


> Im aspiring to a collection like that! Need to get me one of those storage boxes! where did you get yours from?


Have a look on eBay under 'watch storage box'.....there's pages of them! From cheap to not so cheap.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Cannop said:


> Nice collection! Here's a few of mine:


Very nice collection!


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow how do you make up your mind on what watch to put on today .


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

all look very good, i especially like the lume picture.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgeous watches


----------

